# vanzolini breeding questions



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

For those of you starting to have success with getting your vanzolini to breed I have a few questions.
Are they set up as a 1.1 pair, 2.1, 1.2?
Are they breeding in film cups, broms, other?
If they're breeding in film cups for you where are the film cups in their tank and how do you have the film cups positioned - horizontal, vertical, something inbetween?

THANKS!!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Gary I have a 1.1 pair, usually the lay in film cans on a top ledge in my tank but they also sometimes utilize brom axils. The film cans are merely laid on their side on the top ledge made by cork bark and back filled with sphagnum. I have raised many tads myself but i am now letting the parents do the work, it has slowrd production a little but the tads come out faster and bigger when raised by the parents. I know a few people who are letting them do the same.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Like Mark said...

1.1 pair. Though mine never lay in film cans, I gave up and turned them over to hold water for tadpole deposition. The pair is great at hiding the eggs, I've got 3 out of the water, pulled 15 tads and they are raising 7 in the tank and I've only ever seen 5 eggs- even after looking pretty hard weekly. They are the most responsible parent frogs I've had and even caught both the male and female transporting tads and the female feeding tads without the male a couple times. Very cool.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

aurotaenia said:


> like mark said...
> 
> 1.1 pair. Though mine never lay in film cans, i gave up and turned them over to hold water for tadpole deposition. The pair is great at hiding the eggs, i've got 3 out of the water, pulled 15 tads and they are raising 7 in the tank and i've only ever seen 5 eggs- even after looking pretty hard weekly. They are the most responsible parent frogs i've had and even caught both the male and female transporting tads and the female feeding tads without the male a couple times. Very cool.


WOW!!!! Nice.


----------



## jewrigh1 (May 1, 2009)

I have a 2.2 group that always lay in the broms in the front of the viv, sometimes both females in the same axil. Never use the film cans although they are available. Have always pulled the eggs b/c i think I may have lost a clutch or 2 to consumption.


----------

